# eibach lowering springs



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

well i got the springs and it rides alot nicer than stock,weird it lowered 1.25 in the front and 1 in the back and all i can say is if you got 18s youll be filling the entire wheel well,the 16s have about an 1in but it looks nice,i just need some rims and ill be set but look for eibachs to be coming out mid summer the springs also handle very well alot better than stock almost no body roll,and i cant get pics i dont have a camera ill try and get one today and ur all gonna hate that im running steelies but the hubcaps looked retared and also keep your eyes out for eibach made a install video
happy days


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How much would the eibachs cost? For thecruze


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> How much would the eibachs cost? For thecruze


i have no idea just all i can say is there lower than the b&g


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Could you please measure from the ground to the top of the fender arch at all four wheels? I'm a big Eibach fan, but with an ECO I want to know exactly how much drop I'll get. Thanks.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i would definitly like to see the measurement cause i know in person mine looks alot lower....i measured straight up through the center of the wheel to the fender...this is what mine was the last time i measured it...

front: 26 13/16(26.81 and with new springs it will be 25.985)
rear:26 3/8(26.375)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have an ltz and only want to lower it about an inch or 2. Not to low to be scrapping everywhere. How much for eibach springs roughly? I heard they are being released in the middle of summer. Is this true?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

theres still a feder gap its settled down now im seeing a true 1in drop ill measure ad sorry for no pics i have no camera yet


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

when are the Eibachs coming out?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

summer and i parked next to an rs and you can tell mine is lower


----------



## tim18t (May 15, 2011)

worst post ever.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

hahaha gtfo


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

gtfo?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> gtfo?


get the **** out


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i would definitly like to see the measurement cause i know in person mine looks alot lower....i measured straight up through the center of the wheel to the fender...this is what mine was the last time i measured it...
> 
> front: 26 13/16(26.81 and with new springs it will be 25.985)
> rear:26 3/8(26.375)


mines 26.25in the front and 26 rear so not too much but its a diffrence my car looks really low too cruzes look good lowered


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

tim18t said:


> worst post ever.


:signs013:


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

So Eibach's have 26.25 (front) and 26.0 (rear). B&G's have 26.0 (front) and 26.375 (rear). Right?

Pictures of each would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> So Eibach's have 26.25 (front) and 26.0 (rear). B&G's have 26.0 (front) and 26.375 (rear). Right?
> 
> Pictures of each would be greatly appreciated.


still trying for pics sorry but if you any lower itll be on bumpstop theres not alot or spring to began with so either spring is ideal if you want a good looking car,just all ill say is get whatever is cheaper


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd rather have a little rake and go with the B&Gs, but I've had Eibach's before and was very pleased with the look. Had them on my '04 Vibe GT.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> I'd rather have a little rake and go with the B&Gs, but I've had Eibach's before and was very pleased with the look. Had them on my '04 Vibe GT.


looks nice,but yeah i wanna say i lied and i never measured the back or the front i did a bad job of measuring,ill get a true reading tomorrow


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

the vibe looks good...i will take some more measurements of the b&g's on mine to see if i get any differences from the last time...i still haven't heard back on the new front springs


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

alright front is 26.25 and rear is 26 exact


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

any pics of the eibachs yet?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Are both sides equal? Curious if either of these spring sets would cure my uneven rear body height.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any news on the exact release date for the Eibach springs? And whats the price difference between B&G's springs and Eibach springs??

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Has Eibach mentioned if they will be releasing both the Pro kits as well as the Sportlines?p


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Pro kit for now, late summer is what we hear now...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

alright perfect, thanks a lot TurboTechRacing.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i haven't talked to b&g yet but i saw they have the springs on there site for $309 msrp. so my guess would be they will cost anywhere from 260 to 280 from retailers.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

theres pics on here somewhr of my car i dont know how to post them but i put some up,and yep i rock steelies


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahah Jakkaroo we cant see the pics you recently uploaded...Maybe you uploaded them wrong or the size of the picture is too big.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/597-jakkaroo-album80-my-car-picture608-eibach-drop.jpg


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

image no worky


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

toydriver00 said:


> image no worky


Works for me; looks good. Wish I could see this stance on a car with real wheels.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Works for me; looks good. Wish I could see this stance on a car with real wheels.


soon to come ill order the adapters when i find a wheel i like thats cheapish
and the stance is fine who cares about the wheels,atleast there not spray painted


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks real good, i like the drop Eibach offers us


----------

